# Where do we start?



## dunn family (Jul 6, 2009)

We are a young family looking to move to spain in about a years time, we are looking for an expat community close to Alicante or Benidorm.
Other requirements for us would be a school for our 2 children ( age 5 and 11), we would not need employment as my husband works offshore and once the children were settled I would look for work - i am a hotel/pub/restaurant manager.
Due to my husband working away for 2 weeks I would like to be in an expat community so that I would not be completely isolated with the children whilst he was away. I am currently learning spanish and will be teaching the children myself once I am a bit more fluent.

If anyone has an information that would help it would be greatly appreciated as I have spent hours searching the internet and not found anything I really need to know.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

dunn family said:


> We are a young family looking to move to spain in about a years time, we are looking for an expat community close to Alicante or Benidorm.
> Other requirements for us would be a school for our 2 children ( age 5 and 11), we would not need employment as my husband works offshore and once the children were settled I would look for work - i am a hotel/pub/restaurant manager.
> Due to my husband working away for 2 weeks I would like to be in an expat community so that I would not be completely isolated with the children whilst he was away. I am currently learning spanish and will be teaching the children myself once I am a bit more fluent.
> 
> If anyone has an information that would help it would be greatly appreciated as I have spent hours searching the internet and not found anything I really need to know.


Hi Dunn Family!
Welcome to the forum .... Im sure you will get plenty of replies and offers of advice and help.

Its a daunting prospect when you first start your research - so Im sure you will have plenty more questions even when your original ones have been answered!

Its good that your husband wont need to look for work here in Spain, it may change of course in the next year but I doubt it! Spains unemployment stats are extremely bad at the moment at expected to get worse - many more unemployed here than in the UK and most other EU Countries ... but again if your hubby is already in work thats not an immediate problem. For youself it may be very hard to find work - and given you have a year before you plan on coming over then I would suggest learning as much Spanish as you can!!! without its even harder to find work.

I live on the Costa del Sol so cant help you specifically with Benidorm / Alicante - but best of luck with your research and fingers crossed you get the answers you want.

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I´ll answer your questions in a while, but I´ve just returned to spain after a week in the UK and its hot and I´m tired so not functioning on all cylinders (am I ever ???), I´ll be back LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have lived there for 8 years - ask away! 

It's a buyers/renters market. "If you have the dosh, now's the time to make the dash!" Mmm, does that estate agent REALLY think that strapline will sell?


----------



## dunn family (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have lived there for 8 years - ask away!
> 
> It's a buyers/renters market. "If you have the dosh, now's the time to make the dash!" Mmm, does that estate agent REALLY think that strapline will sell?


Hi Steve thanks for your reply,

As my husband works away 2 weeks on and 2 weeks home I have been looking for an expat community so that I have people around me and my children whilst he's away also a nearby school ( preferably british ) Do you know of any areas like that so I can narrow my search down, ideally within a 45 min drive of the airport.

We will be looking to rent first to make sure it is for us.

Lastly we can comfortably live here on my husbands salary, are they any major differences to the living costs in your area to that of the uk


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The coast is awash with expat communities from 45 minutes north to south of the airport. Fewer to the west and none to the east! 

Within 45 minutes you could have Orihuela Costa, Torrevieja and the rest of the Vega Baja, Guardamar, Gran Alacant or up into Villajoyosa and Benidorm/La Nucia/Finestrat. 

I would not consider Gran Alacant or Orihuela Costa (just personal preferences) but all these tick your boxes. 

There are NO British schools (unless you pay!) and IAC at their ages I'd definitely recommend state schools. Remember that north of the airport especially they may be taught in castellano and valenciano - have you thought that through? 

As for cost of living, check dozens of threads. Petrol less, tolls more. ITV less, second-hand cars more etc Cigarettes/spirits less - imported Brit food much more.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunn family said:


> We are a young family looking to move to spain in about a years time, we are looking for an expat community close to Alicante or Benidorm.
> Other requirements for us would be a school for our 2 children ( age 5 and 11), we would not need employment as my husband works offshore and once the children were settled I would look for work - i am a hotel/pub/restaurant manager.
> Due to my husband working away for 2 weeks I would like to be in an expat community so that I would not be completely isolated with the children whilst he was away. I am currently learning spanish and will be teaching the children myself once I am a bit more fluent.
> 
> If anyone has an information that would help it would be greatly appreciated as I have spent hours searching the internet and not found anything I really need to know.


Hi to the Dunn family
Hope you've looked at the *stickies *at the beginning of the Spain page. Lots of info in *useful links *and _*images of Spain*_
Also don't worry about the kids picking up Spanish. Although they're bound to have some hard times as soon as they start school (2nd week of Sept usually) they'll start learning and will soon be much better than you - really!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Most areas around the costas have a good few expat communities, its simply a matter of findingf one that fits all the things you´re looking for, near an airport, hobbies the kids may have, types of people....You need to come out and have a nose round! Your youngest should settle well and will proabably teaching you Spanish before you´ve learnt much lol Your 11yo may take a bit longer, altho it depends on his/her personality. My daughter was 11 when we came here and she was a really loud, friendly and confident kid, however, she floundered in the state school and became very withdrawn. I think this was as much to do with her age as anything else (puberty AAAAGGGHH). We´ve put her into an international school and she´s settled better there... we´ve just gotta pay for it now !!!!!

Anyway, my advise would be look for the things you want in your life and come over for a visit to narrow it down!!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunn family (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Most areas around the costas have a good few expat communities, its simply a matter of findingf one that fits all the things you´re looking for, near an airport, hobbies the kids may have, types of people....You need to come out and have a nose round! Your youngest should settle well and will proabably teaching you Spanish before you´ve learnt much lol Your 11yo may take a bit longer, altho it depends on his/her personality. My daughter was 11 when we came here and she was a really loud, friendly and confident kid, however, she floundered in the state school and became very withdrawn. I think this was as much to do with her age as anything else (puberty AAAAGGGHH). We´ve put her into an international school and she´s settled better there... we´ve just gotta pay for it now !!!!!
> 
> Anyway, my advise would be look for the things you want in your life and come over for a visit to narrow it down!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi JOJO thanks for your reply, we had already considered putting the girls into an internetional school, the 11 year old is not very outgoing and I was worried about her settling, I know each school and area willbe different but what is a reasonable price per term that you pay, just something else for us to account for.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunn family said:


> Hi JOJO thanks for your reply, we had already considered putting the girls into an internetional school, the 11 year old is not very outgoing and I was worried about her settling, I know each school and area willbe different but what is a reasonable price per term that you pay, just something else for us to account for.



The school mine are at is.... are you sitting down? lol.... €2000 a term!!! AAAAGGGHHH!!!! Cheaper than the UK but is a sizable expense. If I were you I´d try the local state school route first and give it 6 months, if by then things arent looking as you would like them to, then try the international school?? I guess you need to take that into account when you choose a place to live!

My son was 13yo when we came here and a sensitive, quiet chap so we put him into international straight away, but theres a bit more flexibility at 11. I personally think once theyre over 12, 13 then its not fair to change everything, language, education, exams, disapline.... all these things are very different in Spain, so the younger the better!!

Jo xx


----------



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Dunn family,

I'm wondering how you are. Did you make the move to Spain? If so, what schools did you decide on?

We are (again) thinking of moving to Spain and my husband is in the oil industry too.

Regards
Angela


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

angela1 said:


> Hi Dunn family,
> 
> I'm wondering how you are. Did you make the move to Spain? If so, what schools did you decide on?
> 
> ...



Yes, I'd be interested too.
Many enquiries, few moves, I would suggest....
Times are not good here.


----------

